# Mold on ghostwood



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Hello, today I noticed some mold on my ghostwood. I understand that some mold is natural and will be eaten by spring tails. My only problem is my ghostwood is elevated off the ground and hangs from the top left corner...

How should I go about getting the mold cleaned?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Mold will show up anywhere in the vivarium. Don't stress about it - it will go away on its own. If you are in a hurry to get rid of it for some reason though, you can try and dry it out by less misting and more air circulation. I, personally, would just leave it alone.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I was told by a more seasoned frogger that springtails do not eat mold. I was under the impression that they would when I had some on cork. It went away though. Good luck!


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

What are your suggestions on adding plants to the tank at this time? Should I wait for the mold to clear or would it be safe to add some now?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Add away. The sooner you get them in there, the sooner they'll acclimate and start rooting. The mold is just part of the tank cycling... don't get caught up on it.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Fair warning to the OP. In my experience, adding a bunch of plants at once may spur further mold growth due to the organic "influx". Mold may even attack sensitive plants, especially cuttings/divisions. 

I always prefer to put in larger/hardier plants first, then follow up with the sensitive ones a week or two later. The wait time allows things to stabilize between plantings, and in my experience maximizes each plant's survival.

I've seen springtails munching on mold in my tanks. That's not to say that any springtail will eat all types of fungi, because they won't. Different springtails eat different kinds of decaying matter. That's why most hobbyists use at least 2-3 different microfauna per tank. Think of it as expanding your clean-up arsenal.


----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

There's an initial rush of mold in a new tank that will go away on it's own in a few weeks. Springtails and Isopods will speed up the process.


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Frogs123 said:


> There's an initial rush of mold in a new tank that will go away on it's own in a few weeks. Springtails and Isopods will speed up the process.


Thats what I was hoping for but my ghostwood is elevated and i doubt that my isos and springs can get up there lol.
At this point it seems to have cleared up a bit. I ended up spraying some of the mold off with a hand mister, hope this isnt an issue?

Also tried placing pieces of charcoal with springs on the ghost wood but they'd either jump off or stay on the charcoal.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Mold almost always hits a new tank but can pop up from time to time even in seasoned tanks. All it means is there was a favorable enough condition and enough nutrition for the spores that all vivs have in them to bloom.

It comes, it goes, don't sweat it.


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Boondoggle said:


> Mold almost always hits a new tank but can pop up from time to time even in seasoned tanks. All it means is there was a favorable enough condition and enough nutrition for the spores that all vivs have in them to bloom.
> 
> It comes, it goes, don't sweat it.


Thanks, as you've mentioned most of the mold has cleared from the ghostwood! I also added some plants, everything seems to be taking off so we'll see how it goes!


----------

